# Parker/Tracy Kenpo Names



## Kirk (Mar 13, 2002)

Does anyone know of where I can find a  list of the "weapon"
names used for naming techniques?  E.g. Mace is a fist, storm is
a club, etc.  

Also, I'm having trouble knowing WHO'S weapon it is, the 
attacker's or yours. ... e.g. Attacking Mace, Mace Of Aggresion,
Alternating Mace .. some are the Attacking Mace actually has
a "mace" coming at you ... the others don't, you defend with
a mace (or 2 or 3 or 4).

If no list exists, maybe we can create it here?


----------



## Kirk (Mar 14, 2002)

OOOOOOKAYYYY .. don't everybody answer at once


----------



## Robbo (Mar 14, 2002)

What you have mentioned is one of the issues that American Kenpo has. Althougth the coding is a good idea it does get confusing like you have mentioned. My system was a offshoot of AK and the techniques we studied are re-named to make consistant sense. I don't know what to say, maybe GD7 has some more insight into this as he has a great amount of expericance in AK.

Rob


----------



## AvPKenpo (Mar 14, 2002)

The names of our techniques have changed slightly also.  So I couldn't help you out that much.
For example we changed Alternating Maces to Alternating Fists, Snapping Twig to Snapping Arm.

I do know that there is a logical pattern for the original names, as to which is the attacker and which is the defender.  I will have to ponder and look at my notebook.  GD7 will probably have it answered before I get  a chance to reply though. :shrug: 

Michael


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 14, 2002)

Sword = Handsword
Mace = Fist
Storm = Club
Twig = Arm
Feathers = Hair
Branch = Leg
Salute = Heelpalm, push
Wing = Elbow
Gift = Handshake
Prong = Thumb
Talon = Wrist Grab
Pendulum = Downward motion Block
Ram = Tackle
Leaves = Fingers
Peaches = Testicles
"of the" = 2 man attacks
Plurals like "The Bears" = 2 man attacks
Lance = Knife
Rod = Gun


:asian:


----------



## Blindside (Mar 14, 2002)

Hi Kirk,

Since you referenced Tracy names in your subject line, I thought I'd jump in.

Fortunately it is an easy answer, there isn't any pattern.  The names are generally refer to some part of the attack/defense, but there isn't any particular nomenclature.  There are similar names that are related: Advancing Phoenix, Retreating Phoenix, and The Phoenix.  But that's about it.  I always felt the AK system was easier to learn technique names.  Personally, I always felt the "serpent" techniques should have been for grappling type stuff, but maybe I just identify with constrictors. 

Lamont


----------



## Kirk (Mar 14, 2002)

I guess Kimono would be a lapel grab?

I've only been taught Lone Kimono, and Twin Kimonos, so this
is just an assumption.


Thank you, to others that replied.


:asian:


----------



## Klondike93 (Mar 14, 2002)

:shrug: 

GD7- How did "Swinging Pendulum" get the name?  The block is a universal block isn't it?

:asian: 

Chuck


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 14, 2002)

In our system "Pendulum" refers to a downward motion. The hammerfist strike of your second move resembles the swinging motion of a pendulum on its downward path to your opponent's groin.

:asian:


----------



## Rob_Broad (Mar 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> 
> *I guess Kimono would be a lapel grab?
> 
> ...



You are correct Kirk.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 14, 2002)

I totally agree with Rob!


----------



## donald (Mar 18, 2002)

Originally posted by Goldendragon7 
In our system "Pendulum" refers to a downward motion. 


I have a very difficult time keeping all the penedulum techniques straight. More practice would probably aleviate alot of my cunfusion, but it still gets me... Anyone else run into this sort of thing? 

Salute in Christ,
Donald:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 18, 2002)

There are a lot of swords, pendulums, wings, etc.  look for clues to help you remember the names, but constant and consistent usage will be the key to memorizing them.

you are not alone...............

:asian:


----------



## Klondike93 (Mar 18, 2002)

Ok, but what is the downward motion? The technique as I understand it is done with "universal" block then a right hammer fist to groin, then right obscure elbow to chin.  GD7, is this right?


:asian: 

Chuck


----------



## Rob_Broad (Mar 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Klondike93 _
> 
> *Ok, but what is the downward motion? The technique as I understand it is done with "universal" block then a right hammer fist to groin, then right obscure elbow to chin.  GD7, is this right?
> 
> ...



Isolate the 2 basics that make up a universal block, inward block and downward block.  Even though you appear to be block sideways the bottom hand does travel down into the block, especially when you are solidifying your base.

GD7 can give a much more technical breakdown than my simple one, until then we will wait for his breakdown of the block and technique.


----------



## Klondike93 (Mar 18, 2002)

I figured that's where it came from, but because the block is done thrusting outwards and not downwards I discounted that.
:shrug: 


:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 19, 2002)

Yes, it is as Mr. Rob states.  The lower half of the Universal Block is a downward block that is swinging (this forms and open ended triangle to trap the attack and "funnel" the leg inward.  At the same time however, your body is swinging in for the downward hammerfist then swinging further around counter clockwise for the obscure elbow.

:asian:


----------



## Klondike93 (Mar 19, 2002)

Ok, how about another one...... Bow of Compulsion
Is it in reference to the elbow strike causing them to bend over?

:asian:


----------



## Rob_Broad (Mar 19, 2002)

You are right on the mony with that one, you are compelling the person to bow/bend over.  And by bending them over you make them put more weight on the heels which make the knees move out very slightly and when you strike them they are more vulerable because of the weigh shift.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 20, 2002)

Man, this guy knows his stuff!

:asian:


----------



## Klondike93 (Mar 20, 2002)

Ok pick another one, how about gathering clouds or maybe gift of destiny or.......... This has gotten interesting now   


:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 20, 2002)

C'mon you're gonna wear me out!


----------



## Klondike93 (Mar 21, 2002)

Well Rob can answer too, he got bow of compulsion right didn't he?

Some of them make perfect sense why they are named the way they are, and others are puzzling(sp).  

:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 21, 2002)

Find a real tough one for me!

:asian:


----------



## Rob_Broad (Mar 21, 2002)

The smart *** answer to Gathering the Clouds you are pulling his testicles towards you(gathering) with your scoop kick, and that is roughly how high he will want to jump to get away from that strike.

As for Gift of Destiny, we know that gift means handshake and if you look at how mush you are controlling and manipulating the attacker in the technique it is clear that you are in charge of their destiny for the next while.

Like I said smart *** answers, not every word has to be part of the clue.  As GD7 broke down the coding for us earlier it is to assist us not give every single answer.  Geez if this was that easy we'd call it Tae Know Do.


----------



## Sigung86 (Mar 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rob_Broad _
> 
> * ...  Geez if this was that easy we'd call it Tae Know Do. *



:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 21, 2002)

Ok now for the Non~Smart *** answer...... lol

Gathering Clouds.....
The name of this technique stems from the initial action of your defense whereby both of your arms appear to be Gathering Clouds.

Gift of Destiny.....
The name of this technique stems from two sources: (1) the aggressive handshake which is symbolically known as a gift, and 
(2) the fact that your knowledge is what will determine your opponent's destiny, thus the name Gift of Destiny.

:asian:


----------



## Klondike93 (Mar 21, 2002)

The naming of the techniques: was Mr. Parker the one who named them or did you and some other seniors get to name them?


:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 21, 2002)

I was not personally involved in the naming of the techniques.  But many had input as to the names.

:asian:


----------

